# P238 Dissassembly?



## Jay2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

I just bought a new P238. While I like the gun, the trigger feel ... gritty. It is just not smooth. On a normal 1911, I know how to take it apart and polish the trigger bow and side rails. Does the P238 come apart the same way? 

I see a note in the user's manual not to raise the safety while the slide is off as the plunger will fly out. I assume that needs to be done to take the gun apart. Is it straight forward to put it all back together?

Thanks - Jay


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's not quite the same as the 1911. The internals of the slide, firing pin safety, firing pin, spring, extractor and firing pin stop are similar but the lower half of the gun is completely different. Also be aware that if you push down too far on the ejector that it will lock in place. There is no trigger bow. Take a good hard look at the schematic in the users manual and go slow if you take the gun all the way apart.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general...ing-sig-238-colt-govt-380-mustang-family.html

http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/24680-sig-p238-broken-ejector.html


----------



## Jay2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> ...the lower half of the gun is completely different. Also be aware that if you push down too far on the ejector that it will lock in place. There is no trigger bow. ...


Thanks. I followed the links and can see what is going on there. Added them to my "favorites" list in case that happens to me and I forget the thread. I think I will just shoot it some more and see if the trigger smooths out. Only 57 rounds so far. I also don't like the heavy grooved trigger and was hoping to swap it out for a smooth one. Think I'll hold off on that as well. Break it in some more and then see what's what. Thanks again for the info.
- Jay


----------

